# CLF - One and done!



## Yeti (Mar 23, 2007)

OK...I went to check out a CLF class last night and all I can say is I'M HOOKED! 

What an amazing experience. As weird as it sounds, after a long time in no-man's land, I feel like I found my art. What's really amazing is the opportunity came from nowhere. It was something I was not really considering but man am I glad I made the call. 

Amazing! Truly amazing!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2007)

Good for you! What kind of things did you practice--forms, techniques, sensitivity drills...?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 23, 2007)

Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Yeti (Mar 23, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Good for you! What kind of things did you practice--forms, techniques, sensitivity drills...?


Pretty much all of the above. Techniques/sets, stances/stepping and sensitivity drills. I got to watch some of the sparring too which was really great - much different that I'm used to.

Thanks.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 23, 2007)

That's cool. The biggest thing I can offer is to not get in to the politics too much, loosen your waist & shoulders & listen... that'll get you way down the road in CLF.

Enjoy!


----------



## Yeti (Mar 23, 2007)

clfsean said:


> That's cool. The biggest thing I can offer is to not get in to the politics too much, loosen your waist & shoulders & listen... that'll get you way down the road in CLF.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks. Will do. 
I may some trouble initially with the waist/shoulder thing but I'm sure I'll get there. Seeing the instructor move last night was eye-opening in that regard. Relaxed power.  It was cool to watch.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 24, 2007)

Congratulations, Yeti! I know that feeling (different art, tho), and there's nothing like it. Enjoy!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 24, 2007)

Happy to hear you have found a home for your training.  Enjoy the experence and keep us updated on how it is going


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2007)

Great, glad to hear it

Enjoy the training


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeti said:


> OK...I went to check out a CLF class last night and all I can say is I'M HOOKED!
> 
> What an amazing experience. As weird as it sounds, after a long time in no-man's land, I feel like I found my art. What's really amazing is the opportunity came from nowhere. It was something I was not really considering but man am I glad I made the call.
> 
> Amazing! Truly amazing!



I know the feeling. Congratulations!


----------



## bakxierboxer (Mar 25, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> "Some people are like Slinkies...They're really good for nothing. But they still bring a smile to your face when you push them down a flight of stairs."



Similarly glad he's found a new home.

OTOH, I'm in love with that quote from your sig.... 
Where'd you find it?

Pete


----------



## HG1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeti said:


> OK...I went to check out a CLF class last night and all I can say is I'M HOOKED!
> 
> What an amazing experience. As weird as it sounds, after a long time in no-man's land, I feel like I found my art. What's really amazing is the opportunity came from nowhere. It was something I was not really considering but man am I glad I made the call.
> 
> Amazing! Truly amazing!


 
CLF is a great kung fu style.  It's only going to get better.  Best of luck in your training.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 26, 2007)

bakxierboxer said:


> Similarly glad he's found a new home.
> 
> OTOH, I'm in love with that quote from your sig....
> Where'd you find it?
> ...



Thanks. heh heh That one was courtesy of my daughter. Don't where she found it but it made me LMAO!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 26, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Thanks. heh heh That one was courtesy of my daughter. Don't where she found it but it made me LMAO!


 
So, this Tigress thing runs in the family, huh? :EG: 

Remind me not to cross you--or your daughter. :ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 26, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> So, this Tigress thing runs in the family, huh? :EG:
> 
> Remind me not to cross you--or your daughter. :ultracool


LOL! My daughter is a real firecracker with an evil sense of humor. 

Sorry to hijack your thread Yeti. Please let us know how your next class went.


----------



## Yeti (Mar 26, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread Yeti. Please let us know how your next class went.


Not to worry...I'm enjoying it! 
I'll be sure to keep you posted (can't wait!!).


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 13, 2008)

What does CFL mean?


----------



## jow yeroc (Dec 15, 2008)

Canadian Football League.


----------



## jow yeroc (Dec 15, 2008)

But in this thread they're talking about a southern chinese fist set called Choy Lee Fut,
also spelled Choy Li Fut, Choy Lay Fut, and in Mandarin it's Cai Li Fo.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 28, 2008)

Ha Ha actually after I posted my question and thought it about. I actually figured it out...funny ha ha..


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 28, 2008)

So what did you love about CFL...What drills did they do?





Yeti said:


> OK...I went to check out a CLF class last night and all I can say is I'M HOOKED!
> 
> What an amazing experience. As weird as it sounds, after a long time in no-man's land, I feel like I found my art. What's really amazing is the opportunity came from nowhere. It was something I was not really considering but man am I glad I made the call.
> 
> Amazing! Truly amazing!


----------



## DergaSmash (Jul 13, 2009)

Excellent. I was pretty sore on CMA but I gave it a shot along time ago. CLF + Hung Gar changed my life forever. Just get the footwork down and keep your body relaxed and you will be golden.


----------

